# Swollen, hair loss ferret



## Cookiemma (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/photos/img_7058.74630/
http://www.petforums.co.uk/photos/img_7074.74631/
This is Cookie, she is a 6 year old Jill. Each year when she goes into season she starts to lose her hair, more than my other ferrets ever had making her look like a mole rat. This year she has got particularly bad as well as being very swollen (see photos attached). We believe her to have adrenal tumours as the symptoms she is showing seem to correlate- hair loss, lethargy, swollen, she is also very warm. However, recently her brother has died which has changed her behaviour which I'm thinking may have an influence on her lack of energy. My other jill does not show any of these symptoms. I was hoping to get some advice on what's best to do, or if any one has any experience with this. Any help will be appreciated!

(also if anyone knows a way you can add a photo as part of a thread rather than having to upload it to an album)


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

If it was me I would take her to a vet ASAP... Especially with he age etc... Doesn't look like it would be comfortable either. I've heard that Ferrets can mask pain very well.


----------



## teta (Jul 8, 2015)

That does not look good,I would get that fert checked out by a vet


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cookiemma said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/photos/img_7058.74630/
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/photos/img_7074.74631/
> This is Cookie, she is a 6 year old Jill. Each year when she goes into season she starts to lose her hair, more than my other ferrets ever had making her look like a mole rat. This year she has got particularly bad as well as being very swollen (see photos attached). We believe her to have adrenal tumours as the symptoms she is showing seem to correlate- hair loss, lethargy, swollen, she is also very warm. However, recently her brother has died which has changed her behaviour which I'm thinking may have an influence on her lack of energy. My other jill does not show any of these symptoms. I was hoping to get some advice on what's best to do, or if any one has any experience with this. Any help will be appreciated!
> 
> (also if anyone knows a way you can add a photo as part of a thread rather than having to upload it to an album)


Ferrets can get pyometra which is a serious uterine infection just like dogs get. Generally off colour and feeling ill and behaviour changes can be a symptom then also tend to have swelling enlarged abdomens, it can be treated but is life threatening if it isn't treated quickly. In dogs and I assume it can be the same in ferrets you can get an open pyometra where the pus and infection will drain from the uterus and you can also get closed pyometra where the pus and infection cant drain and toxins start to build up in the body and you don't realise until they are ill. That may be a possibility

Adrenal gland disease is more common in ferrets over 3 years old and females more then males it is as you say caused by adrenal tumours There are tests that you can do to confirm if its adrenal disease.

Either way I would be worried about her symptoms and particularly the enlarged abdomen and she really needs to be seen by a vet and checked out asap.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I would get her taken to a vets, Its likely she will need spaying and could have Ovarian Cancer given her age if she isn't neutered?

If neutered I would go with adrenal.


----------

